# Does Creatine cause stretch marks?



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Have any of you guys experienced this when you were gaining? Does creatine cause stretch marks?


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 11, 2013)

No a lack of skin elasticity does. You can get stretch marks from any weight gain. Creatine has nothing to do with it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Stretch marks are for fat people, I like to call mine growth marks


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 12, 2013)

dsc123 said:


> Stretch marks are for fat people, I like to call mine growth marks



Growth scars sounds even better. LOL.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 12, 2013)

Powermaster said:


> Growth scars sounds even better. LOL.



Lol.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 12, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> No a lack of skin elasticity does. You can get stretch marks from any weight gain. Creatine has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Great news! 
In fall I am thinking of doing a bulk for muscle which i never really did. It was always fat loss and muscle. But I may have better results if I "bulk" for a couple months then trim up for a few.
anyway I am gonna try out a few supps when that time comes.
I LOVE this forum!!


----------



## nsp (Jun 12, 2013)

Anything that induces rapid growth (whether it be muscle or fat) can contribute to stretch marks.  If one were to just start taking creative without changing any other variables in their life, then I doubt they'd all of a sudden get stretch marks.  However, when one starts to weight train, increase caloric intake, and supplement with things such as creating, stretch can start to can certainly occur.  But creatine alone will not induce enough rapid growth on its own to create stretch marks IMO.

And as someone mentioned before, they are more like "rip marks" because that is what the skin is doing, ripping.  If the skin was just simply stretching, just like when you stretch the muscle out, it's not going to leave a scare.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok thanks for the information and I do like the terms rip marks that does sound good for sure. I think that you should consider running some var next time you are cutting. IT really works well for any body type for sure. I think that  you are on point with your theory about the growth marks that's exactly what I will call them for sure. Thanks again and I'll let you know how the training goes.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 12, 2013)

nsp said:


> Anything that induces rapid growth (whether it be muscle or fat) can contribute to stretch marks.  If one were to just start taking creative without changing any other variables in their life, then I doubt they'd all of a sudden get stretch marks.  However, when one starts to weight train, increase caloric intake, and supplement with things such as creating, stretch can start to can certainly occur.  But creatine alone will not induce enough rapid growth on its own to create stretch marks IMO.
> 
> And as someone mentioned before, they are more like "rip marks" because that is what the skin is doing, ripping.  If the skin was just simply stretching, just like when you stretch the muscle out, it's not going to leave a scare.


Ok thanks for the information and I do like the terms rip marks that does sound good for sure. I think that you should consider running some var next time you are cutting. IT really works well for any body type for sure. I think that  you are on point with your theory about the growth marks that's exactly what I will call them for sure. Thanks again and I'll let you know how the training goes.


----------



## nsp (Jun 13, 2013)

Basically, creatine can contribute to strecrch marks around your chest the same way the cake and ice cream can contribute to stretch marks around your waist line.


----------



## malikiie (Jun 14, 2013)

you are not alone creatine gave me streach marks to well creatine and tren, test, eq, adrol, dbol, hgh, igf-1 lr3 

but i am pretty sure it was the creatine...... on a side note anyone know how to fix this? i just started
another bulking cycle and its only going to get worse.


----------



## nsp (Jun 14, 2013)

Stretch marks are scares.  They don't go away.


----------



## seyone (Jun 15, 2013)

malikiie said:


> you are not alone creatine gave me streach marks to well creatine and tren, test, eq, adrol, dbol, hgh, igf-1 lr3
> 
> but i am pretty sure it was the creatine...... on a side note anyone know how to fix this? i just started
> another bulking cycle and its only going to get worse.



I'm not sure that there is a fool proof method for eliminating stretch marks.  You might be able to help prevent them to an extent by moisturizing, to keep the skin more pliable. The more elastic your skin is, the less likely you will get them. I have also used vitE on wounds to help reduce scaring, so that might be of some help.


----------



## malikiie (Jun 15, 2013)

seyone said:


> I'm not sure that there is a fool proof method for eliminating stretch marks.  You might be able to help prevent them to an extent by moisturizing, to keep the skin more pliable. The more elastic your skin is, the less likely you will get them. I have also used vitE on wounds to help reduce scaring, so that might be of some help.



googled vitE it looks promising i will add it in my upcoming cycle


----------



## djh0905 (Jun 27, 2013)

any very fast weight gain(20+ pounds) will cause stretch marks


----------



## djh0905 (Jun 27, 2013)

so i doubt it


----------

